# name help



## Tegu1991 (Feb 23, 2011)

So I have my first tegu a columbian b&w and need a good name that can go for both male and female.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

Switchblade ???


----------



## Toby_H (Feb 23, 2011)

I thought mine was a female when it was little... My girlfriend picked the name and she chose Delilah...

Well it turned out to be a very large growing male... his name is still Delilah...


----------



## chelvis (Feb 23, 2011)

Ya my little "girl" was names sky, hated the name and changed it to Aspen, only to now find out i got a male so now the name is Rio. 

Buy a nam for a columbian hum... Typhon could work. Fluffy is always a classic or puppy. I'm bad with names i normally have to pick on before i get the animal other wise i never desided. My next lizard that will be here in a week is gonna be called Bacardi.


----------



## Tegu1991 (Feb 23, 2011)

Ok going with Malibu


----------

